# hps watts vs. cfl watts



## thestandard (Nov 8, 2007)

I have about 250 watts of CFL's keeping me @ around 85ish tops, as low as 80 w/ closet open.

I'm getting my hps any day now, I kinda wanna switch to just the hps and maybe 1-3 CFLs, I think the 150w hps's heat will probably be less than the 250 watts of CFLs.  (Because of the amount of space filled by the CFLs) The hps is going to be cooled with a duct and fan to dissipate it's heat outa the box.

Check the box in my grow if you need some pictures..

Just trying to get a feel for how hot this HPS is gonna be, hotter or colder than what I have now.. Planning ahead and all that 

*finally: If I removed ALL my CFL's and replaced it with a 250w MH/HPS Conversion, do you think my box can handle the heat????*

pics here


----------



## Growdude (Nov 8, 2007)

thestandard said:
			
		

> I have about 250 watts of CFL's keeping me @ around 85ish tops, as low as 80 w/ closet open.
> 
> I'm getting my hps any day now, I kinda wanna switch to just the hps and maybe 1-3 CFLs, I think the 150w hps's heat will probably be less than the 250 watts of CFLs. (Because of the amount of space filled by the CFLs) The hps is going to be cooled with a duct and fan to dissipate it's heat outa the box.
> 
> ...


 
my guess is it will be cooler and brighter.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

What sq.ft. is the area? (length x width)


----------



## thestandard (Nov 8, 2007)

same as the box in my grow, 36" tall 22" wide 17" deep. it's the same box. If I get the 250w conversion i'll take the holes for the cfl fixtures and put intake fans where the CFLs are coming in, or close one up.. By the time it gets here I can switch to 18/6 too and give it more of a chance to cool off @ night

3x 1.8 x 1.2 = 6ish sq ft? 

i duno math


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

22"x17"=2.5 sq.ft.
50W of Hid per square foot is a good rule. So a 150W HPS would be perfect for your area. Won't even need the flos.

LxWxH=cubic feet which is how you calculate ventalation.


----------



## thestandard (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks a ton mutt, just felt like 16,000 lumens wasnt all that much for an entire cycle.. but bioshock's grow is under only 100w come to think of it. Wont waste the extra cash on the 250w. cmonnnnnn paycheck get here already


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

thestandard said:
			
		

> .. but bioshock's grow is under only 100w come to think of it.


 
yep, I been following his too.  ventilation is the hardest part in indoor growing IMO.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 20, 2007)

any updates?? i am glad i found this, a friend of mine is having a serious venting problem. ironically i just noticed our grow areas are the same (my friend and I's) however I am using LED's, but we're looking at a 150w light for him in the from of HPS...

Any idea on what kind of HEAT it puts out?? We're looking at a floralux with optional force cooled reflector.. 


Anyway, im off topic, wanted to mention, that is a VERY good rule to know mutt! I never knew that, and did the calculations and it seems to work perfect! We did the lumens calculations, and then used your rule to verify, and sure enough, it was right on!


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 20, 2007)

E-conolight has some great prices on HID lighting, like a 150 watt HPS for under $40.00.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 20, 2007)

yes, as mentioned in the other thread, not much cooling choices for that, and not sure if the ballast is remote. if it was, then i would consider it over this one at $94.00

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49255


But the one above is air coolable, and all prewired, etc. I don't have an issue with wiring, but curious about ballast.


----------

